
Apple has told several social-networking apps to disable their ‘tip’ functions - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-tip-for-apple-in-china-your-hunger-for-revenue-may-cost-you-1495100964
======
pdelbarba
Am I the only one here who thinks Apple/Google should not be able to skim more
than a token 1-3% fee off transactions? Both already make enough money off
their customers and they effectively have a duopoly on mobile platforms. If
there were dozens of app stores (more like repositories at that point) that
you could easily search across, then the market would be self regulating. I
don't think that's the case right now.

~~~
hkmurakami
well, "should vs can"

In the realm of "should", I'm afraid regulation is your only bet.

Otherwise obviously any company will take whatever % they think will get them
the maximum long term profit

------
osrec
Next will Apple command a cut when I transfer money via my banking app or
PayPal?!

~~~
pdelbarba
That's my thought here as well. This seems eerily close to just demanding a
cut of every transaction on their platform.

~~~
hkmurakami
Wonder what'll happen if they demand Amazon pay some % of sales for their
physical goods.

~~~
hboon
In their guidelines, IAP is specifically for virtual goods and services (i.e.
definitely not physical goods).

~~~
hkmurakami
Right, but what's stopping them from charging say 1% on every transaction
whether it's financial or physical, on some future date?

------
terri_cat
Honestly, this genuinely upsets me. This is one of the few ways to make mobile
publishing an ad-free experience and Apple mindlessly injects itself into the
process. They did the same thing to kill Readability's monetization model
awhile back.

------
post_break
So will they be coming after Square? I use square cash to pay friends and even
rent.

------
LeoNatan25
Any links that are not behind paywall / register-wall?

~~~
terri_cat
[http://wsj.outline.com/bX3c93](http://wsj.outline.com/bX3c93)

~~~
LeoNatan25
Thanks for outline.com! Was not familiar.

